# Copper Head Gasket ~vs~ Stock



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

Does a copper head gasket offer more benifits than the stock head gasket?


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

research says that copper gaskets are used when an extra measure of sealing is needed or the machine has a high compression ratio.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

We use stock head gaskets with a few coats of copper coat on them. It has worked well for us at 12:, 13:1 & 14:1 on our E-85 bikes. You can get a spray can of copper coat at any auto zone, advanced auto or O'riely's.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice. I'll be using some of that on mine.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

It works great!! What I do is an hour before I am going to use the gasket give it a good coat on each side, let it dry for 20 min coat it again, another 20 and give it a third coat. two or three coats is good.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

there was a guy on the forum here having mucho problems with head gaskets and noone mentioned this stuff. 
I wonder if this would help him out? Sounds like its exactly what he needs.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I would bet that it will help for sure! It really is great stuff.


----------

